# Ocean Moonshine



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Octavarium said:


> would be a good idea to sticky the descriptions in each type's subforum.


Has someone tried to do this yet? And is there a place to make a case for stickys? I've long thought the 6 Ocean Moonshine description was very well written, and I'm perfectly willing to make a case for it if that's what it takes.

Also, in case someone else decides to handle this, I propose we have the instinctual stackings added to each thread as well (possibly as a second post by the OP). And I haven't reviewed it recently, but we could do the same for the main subforum, using their overview of the E and intro to instinctual stackings.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Vincent said:


> Has someone tried to do this yet? And is there a place to make a case for stickys? I've long thought the 6 Ocean Moonshine description was very well written, and I'm perfectly willing to make a case for it if that's what it takes.
> 
> Also, in case someone else decides to handle this, I propose we have the instinctual stackings added to each thread as well (possibly as a second post by the OP). And I haven't reviewed it recently, but we could do the same for the main subforum, using their overview of the E and intro to instinctual stackings.


I know the 6 and 9* descriptions are around, but they're not named for Ocean Moonshine. Additionally, their instinctual stacking descriptions have been stickied for four years, now, for each type: they're the ones posted by Grey. (Ex: http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/9161-type-six-variant-stackings.html.) Not only that, but they're also available in http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ce-thread-instinctual-variants-stackings.html.

*Pretty sure it is, anyway. 6's is definitely stickied (http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/73144-enneagram-type-6-proper-description.html), I doubt 9's is if actually posted. My Te is rebelling against the idea of having some threads with "Ocean Moonshine" in them and some not, whether to double-post them properly named or not, and whether to "petition" the mods to change thread names


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> I know the 6 and 9* descriptions are around, but they're not named for Ocean Moonshine. Additionally, their instinctual stacking descriptions have been stickied for four years, now, for each type: they're the ones posted by Grey. (Ex: http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/9161-type-six-variant-stackings.html.) Not only that, but they're also available in http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ce-thread-instinctual-variants-stackings.html.
> 
> *Pretty sure it is, anyway. 6's is definitely stickied (http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/73144-enneagram-type-6-proper-description.html), I doubt 9's is if actually posted. My Te is rebelling against the idea of having some threads with "Ocean Moonshine" in them and some not, whether to double-post them properly named or not, and whether to "petition" the mods to change thread names


In that case, imo the main important information is up where it needs to be. I can't really make a good case for the other ones. I've never been particularly wowed by the other ocean moonshine descriptions, and if the best one has been here for years and stickied, while one or two others were posted and not stickied, I think things are fine as they are.

Threads explaining how to get to ocean moonshine still come up as the first result when googling "ocean moonshine."


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I typed this up on internet wayback archive machine (school project) and there are archives dating back to '10.  

the enneagram ...info from the underground 
If anyones looking for the website here it is.


----------

